# Valve Spiele Connection Problem via Steam



## relgeitz (28. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen, 

ich hoff, ich pass´ hier rein mit meinem thema. 

ich hab seit ca. einem jahr die orange box, und bin vor kurzen umgezogen. vor dem umzug hatte ich keine probs mit der connection, aber seit dem "server connection warrning - auto disconnect in [time]". ich hatte das vorher nur bei meiner freundin mitn lappi. daher meine vermutung - es liegt am provider. da in der neuen wohnung, sowie bei meiner holden nutze ich das telekom austria netz. 

Hat/hatte jemand das gleiche problem, und weiß vll ne lösung? firewall ein/aus, prots freischalten usw. half nüschts. ich hab leider via steam keine non-valve spiele, also kann ich auch nicht sagen ob das nur bei valve spielen auftritt. ein kollege borgt mir übers WE seinen Account, da kann ich das ganze mit DoW2 probieren. 

Wäre über Hilfe wirklich dankbar... ne runde TF2 wäre schon mal wieder ne freude  

lg rel


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. Mai 2010)

verbindungsprobleme treten gerne mal mit dem syncronisieren  des dns servers auf.
dies liegt entweder an der telecom oder wie der ehemaliger ö" monopol hieß.
oder am provider.stell am besten den router so ein das dieser eine lampe bsp fritzbox leuchtet ,wenn eine dsl verbindung steht.
dann weisste warum du dich nicht anmelden kannst.


----------



## relgeitz (8. Juni 2010)

laut steam support liegt es an meiner anti-virus-software (AVG). ich soll da ein anderes installieren. da ich meinen rechner sowieso nächste woche neu aufsetzen wollte, werde ich das wohl dann ausprobieren. will eigentlich die firewall nicht ständig wechseln. 

die routereinstellungen muss ich mir noch anschauen, wobei ich da nicht viel einstellen kann o.O 

ps: ist die telekom nicht der provider?


----------



## Low (8. Juni 2010)

Ich benutze auch AVG Free. Keine Probleme. Entweder hast du irgendwas daran Eingestellt oder die von Steam suchen nur einen Schuldigen. Habe auch noch 5 andere Leute gefragt von denen ich weiß das sie AVG benutzen. Keine Probleme.


----------



## relgeitz (8. Juni 2010)

hmm... steam hat da so eine liste mit software die probleme mit steam verursachen kann. wie gesagt, habs noch nicht ausprobiert. 

hab firewall einstellung gecheckt, nichts. hab die ländereinstellungen gecheckt nichts. router gecheckt, nichts. kanns mir eigentlich nicht mehr erklären.


----------

